# bayliner trailer to jon trailer?



## jbo225 (Jun 27, 2017)

so I got a old 82 bayliner from my wife grandfather wanted it out of his yard been in the weather for like 6 years so I figured I would cut it up and use the trailer that it on for my jon 1232 it pretty wide trailer so my question any pics yall have of ideas how I can do this?


----------



## Johnny (Jun 27, 2017)

JBO - this trailer was originally for an air boat. I cut off all the original rollers and bunks.
I got it for cheap so it is fine for my 14' tin. the only drawback is the wheels are so far back
and they can not be moved forward. but, it is heavy duty galvanized so it works for me.
just try to keep your tongue weight in the 10% zone of total load weight.
after I get my '59 Gator trailer renovated, I will sell this one. but here it is.





and yes, friends, that is pressure treated lumber with outdoor carpet.






.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 29, 2017)

The springs on the trailer are rated to carry a heavy boat if you put a very light jon boat on it it's going to have a very ruff ride and may damage your jon boat. You can put new lower weight rated springs on the trailer.


----------

